# TIVO remote code for Samsung TV



## John McE

I've just bought a new Samsung Plasma screen (model # PS50Q97HDX) and haven't been able to find a code for my TIVO remote to work the TV. I've tried all those listed in both the TIVO manual (several years old now) and all the codes listed in the TV's manual (presumably fairly up to date), but although one or two cause the remote light on the TV to flash, none of them actually operated the volume or on/off controls on the TV. 

I am so used to using my peanut to operate both the TIVO and TV, that this is driving me crazy. Anyone managed to find a code that will work with this TV?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Automan

The original Thomson Tivo remote IR codes data stored inside dates back to the last decade and thus a lot of new devices do not work with it.

Options
1. Buy a Learning Remote control to work Tivo & TV
2. Try a new Tivo remote from USA but it will have no AUX bypass button.
3. Live with it.

Automan.


----------



## healeydave

Assume you just tried the codes under Samsung?

Un-fortunately there are so many codes under the different manufacturers it would be a nightmare to go through them and I don't have any suggestions to hand but its not in-conceivable that codes under a different manufacturer might work. For example I noticed codes under in the Hifi list controled my LG tv!

Regs
Dave.


----------



## John McE

If necessary, I'll try working through all the codes - just thought I'd see if anyone else had already discovered the code.

I do have a Universal Remote (several, in fact), but the good ol' peanut is still by far the best for everyday operation of TV & TIVO.


----------



## groovyclam

Same problem here with a new Samsung LCD TV - any help appreciated


----------



## blindlemon

Just received one of the new TiVo Glo remotes today, and it works fine with my UK TiVos :up:

It also glows in the dark - mmmmmm! - and has a switch to allow it to control two TiVos 

And now for the best part.... *it's a learning remote - so should have no problem learning the codes to control any TV*. I don't have a Samsung LCD to try it on, but it learned the codes for the Orion portable that I use for testing in a few seconds.

There are no AUX or VCR keys, but there is a spare key in the same place as AUX ("input") that can be reprogrammed from an original peanut to work as either AUX or VCR, so not too much of a loss there 

I will post some proper photos once I've had time to get my camera out!


----------



## katman

blindlemon said:


> Just received one of the new TiVo Glo remotes today, and it works fine with my UK TiVos :up:
> 
> It also glows in the dark - mmmmmm! - and has a switch to allow it to control two TiVos


Very nice 

What would be really nice is a button likethe "TV" button on a SKY remote that would allow the keypad buttons to be used for the TV until "Tivo" was pressed again.


----------



## blindlemon

I guess you could do that by reprogramming the numeric buttons for TiVo "2" to send your TV's numeric codes instead. Then you would just flip the DVR selector switch on the remote to swap from the TiVo to the TV


----------



## blindlemon

Photos:-



























Mmmmmm! :up:


----------



## katman

Very nice 

How did you order one as it says "Continental US only"


----------



## blindlemon

Now that would be telling 

However, rumour has it they will be available in the UK shortly...


----------



## BrianHughes

blindlemon said:


> Now that would be telling
> 
> However, rumour has it they will be available in the UK shortly...


Interesting. Perhaps you could PM me when you er ..., _notice_, them being available over here


----------



## cleudo

Ditto - I'll have a couple

fiver each was it? ;-)


----------



## chrisd

You can get them from 9th tee for £35 including delivery.


----------



## AMc

Mmmmmm pretty!


----------



## blindlemon

Yes, and it's a bit bigger and weightier than the silver peanut too. 

Takes 4x AAA batteries and has a ridged bit on the underside at the battery end so you can feel in the dark which way round you have it in your hand. 

The keys only light up when the ambient light levels are low, and they make a little click as you press them too. The "Select" button is also in the centre of the rocker, which is actually better than being below it like the silver peanut. 

It looks pretty expensive too - just right to go with a plasma/LCD setup, especially if your TV has a shiny black frame round the screen like my Viera does. I've been using it for a couple of days now and TBH the silver peanuts feel a bit cheap and clunky by comparison. My daughter loves it and immediately described it as "lush" 

The only downside that I can see is if you use both the AUX and VCR buttons on your peanut regularly, as there is only one completely spare key ("input") that can be reprogrammed as AUX/VCR. Having said that, as I never use either, and don't use the Power key, I have reprogrammed the Input and Power keys to select AV2/AV4 on my TV so I don't have to use the TV remote to switch TiVos!


----------



## groovyclam

Thanks for posting this - I'm off to 9th Tee


----------



## BrianHughes

I'm going to get mine from tivoheaven. I'd rather deal with someone in the UK and he's a resource worth supporting in any case.


----------



## speedyrite

Received mine today (was going to buy a replacement but couldn't resist going for the Glo when I saw it!) - it is indeed "Lush"...


----------



## Automan

I have ordered one from tivoheaven

perhaps it will come with a free Series 3 Tivo 

Automan.


----------



## alan_m_2004

Pretty... must purchase one... now... 

Does anyone know if the 'DVR switch' allows it to control two different series 1 tivos? That alone could make it worth the purchase cost in my eyes.

Thanks,

Alan.


----------



## tonywalk

Do they work out of the box with the UK Tivo's remote control sets (i.e. the ones you use when you have multiple Tivos)? It's a pain in the bum to learn two lots of that many codes (accurately). Does it remember the learning when you change batteries?

I had to learn both sets with my Philips Pronto as I bought the US version to save a wad of money (even with shipping, VAT and duty). From what I remember, the base US set was OK, but the US "other" sets were all over the place.

Cheers,
Tony.


----------



## blindlemon

alan_m_2004 said:


> Does anyone know if the 'DVR switch' allows it to control two different series 1 tivos?


Yes, the DVR switch is like having two TiVo remotes. With the switch in either position you can change that 'virtual' remote to any remote ID from 0 to 9 just as you would on a single peanut 



tonywalk said:


> Do they work out of the box with the UK Tivo's remote control sets (i.e. the ones you use when you have multiple Tivos)?


Yes, once you have set the two virtual remote 'IDs'.


----------



## alan_m_2004

Thanks BlindLemon - off to the (virtual) shops for me now.


----------



## Automan

I got my one today from tivoheaven and it is very nice 

Only one thing I do not like is the fact is uses AAA cells rather than AA 

The battery area is nearly big enough for AA's so why they tweaked it AAA's heaven knows.

Automan.


----------



## Automan

A question...
The new remote and Tivo website tell you to use the list of codes from the help screens of our Tivo's

That information as we know is several years old.

I tried to find a full updated list of codes but with no joy 

Anyone know the location of such a list which would not only help Series 1 but Series 2 users with new remotes.

BTW I realise I could let the remote learn the codes but I suspect the inbuilt ones may be better.

Automan.


----------



## blindlemon

Interesting point, but are we sure that the codes on the screen are not updated via the guide data in the same way that other information is? It would certainly make sense to have them "soft" rather than "hard" coded.

I guess they would be in the MFS somewhere if they were....

Of course, adding new codes to the screens would have no effect on our old peanuts as they would (presumably) just not work, so the fact that they don't work doesn't tell us very much. However, it would be an interesting idea to try all the displayed Samsung codes (for instance) with a Glo remote and a new Samsung LCD 

Edit: this post implies that the codes on the screen are indeed soft-coded. It might therefore be worth trying some 03xx codes with a new TV and a Glo....


----------



## Automan

Interesting point but would they update the list for our old Series 1 boxes?
The risk being that most users would still have the original remote and the codes would be invalid?

On my Tivo for Sony A/V it list 0025,0059,0090,0107,0145,0169,0170

From what I recall this were wrong from day 1 and always need to start with 1

Anyway I went for the code search method and after pressing channel up more times than I can remember my AMP now works with my glo remote 

P.S.
Anyone with a Series 3 box, feel free to list the codes your box reccomends for Sony A/V

Automan.


----------



## blindlemon

The standby and volume keys work with any TV as they are programmable (learning) keys


----------



## b166er

blindlemon said:


> The standby and volume keys work with any TV as they are programmable (learning) keys


Thanks for the reply to the message that I deleted (thinking I'd posted it in the wrong thread)  

Ordered my glo remote earlier today :up: :up:  You must have had a bit of a run on 'em recently


----------



## johala_reewi

Trying to order a glo from heaven but firefox keeps crashing when i click add to basket. Firefox opens paypal.com in a new tab then hangs. Any other way to buy from heaven?

AJ


----------



## AENG

Glo is brilliant (so to speak  ) Almost worth it just for the simple 2-TiVo switching function. When I've decided the best allocation of soft keys it'll be perfect.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Automan

You can email them at [email protected]

I assume you are not running a Microsoft O/S and thus no IE7?

Automan.


johala_reewi said:


> Trying to order a glo from heaven but firefox keeps crashing when i click add to basket. Firefox opens paypal.com in a new tab then hangs. Any other way to buy from heaven?
> 
> AJ


----------



## johala_reewi

Automan said:


> You can email them at [email protected]
> 
> I assume you are not running a Microsoft O/S and thus no IE7?
> 
> Automan.


Found source of problem and managed to order with Firefox. It was NoScript blocking cross site scripting of the site that really hosts tivo heaven. Anyway, GLO should be on order


----------



## b166er

AENG said:


> Glo is brilliant (so to speak  ) Almost worth it just for the simple 2-TiVo switching function. When I've decided the best allocation of soft keys it'll be perfect.


Mine just arrived.   Damn this thing is sexy. It looks too good to use. Like it should be in a presentation case as an ornament. Seems a shame to put yer grubby paws on it


----------



## Automan

Only real operational change I have found from the old "peanut" is the location of the select button which is now in the centre/center of the four arrow keys.

The classic "peanut" had this button below arrow keys.

Automan.


----------



## b166er

Automan said:


> Only real operational change I have found from the old "peanut" is the location of the select button which is now in the centre/center of the four arrow keys. The classic "peanut" had this button below arrow keys.


...and the thumbs buttons swap places with the volume/channel/page buttons.

Hmmmmm. I'm seeing some weird behaviour with my Glo.

Using the learning feature, I programmed the TV Pwr, TV Vol- and TV Vol+ buttons.

When I hold down the TV Vol - or + buttons though, the repeat rate is incredibly slow. To change the volume on my TV from 20 to 40 takes at least 10 seconds, whereas with the peanut or the original TV remote holding the - or + buttons down it can span that kind of range in 2 seconds.

Also, the TV pwr button has odd functionality. When the TV is on and Tivo is showing live tv, if I press TV pwr once, the tivo goes into standby. If I press it a second time, then the TV switches off but the Tivo comes out of standby (I can hear it through external speakers). Same deal when I switch on. First press of the TV pwr button turns on the TV but also puts Tivo into standby. Then I have to press it again to exit standby (it's surprising this second press doesn't turn off the TV). It's like that button now has two functions rather than just the one I programmed it to do.

Maybe I need to find the code for my TV rather than use "programming".


----------



## blindlemon

b166er said:


> the TV pwr button has odd functionality. When the TV is on and Tivo is showing live tv, if I press TV pwr once, the tivo goes into standby. If I press it a second time, then the TV switches off but the Tivo comes out of standby


The "Pwr" button is also the "standby" button for your TiVo so the first part is expected. However, your TV may need a double code to send it into standby and it only gets that when you press the button twice.

Try holding the key on the source remote down for a few seconds rather than just pressing it once while programming the softkeys on the Glo. IIRC that helped with my vol+- keys which also had a slow repeat on the first try.


----------



## b166er

blindlemon said:


> The "Pwr" button is also the "standby" button for your TiVo so the first part is expected. However, your TV may need a double code to send it into standby and it only gets that when you press the button twice.
> 
> Try holding the key on the source remote down for a few seconds rather than just pressing it once while programming the softkeys on the Glo. IIRC that helped with my vol+- keys which also had a slow repeat on the first try.


I tried what you suggested and I did manage to make my Vol- work better, but I think I got lucky on that one. I knew though that I didn't have to do this to get my Thomson silver peanut to control TV, so I went looking for a code. None of the codes in the TiVo menu would control my Sharp Aquos LCD, but I did find THIS THREAD and the first code in that list (0151) worked just fine for me 

Now the volume is flying up/down and the TV pwr button works with only one press.

The problem I have though, which might be unique to me, is that when I turn off my TV, I don't want my TiVo to go into standby. I want to be able to still hear the audio through external sources. For example, I have cordless headphones fed by the audio-out and quite often put them on and listen to a recording while my TV is off. I also have a second TV monitor connected (to RF out), a small 5" LCD next to my computer and I often watch shows via that while working. All these options are nuked when I switch off my TV with the TiVo remote now. Is there anyway I can disable TiVo standby?


----------



## blindlemon

Reprogram the "input" key on the Glo to turn off your TV and use that instead of the "TV Pwr" key


----------



## b166er

blindlemon said:


> Reprogram the "input" key on the Glo to turn off your TV and use that instead of the "TV Pwr" key


Doh !! That works great, and now I have both options available. I can switch off with the tv pwr button if I want it to go into standby, and use input if I don't want it to :up:


----------



## groovyclam

Can someone help an idiot - how do I make this remote control my UK TiVo with DVR switch set to (1) and send out an entirely different set of codes with it set to (2) 

( or vice versa ) 

Idiot guide please...


----------



## blindlemon

- With the switch set to "1", set the remote ID to "1" (hold TiVo & pause, then "1")

- Change switch to "2" and repeat, setting remote ID to "2" 

The codes on the programmable keys are the same regardless of the 'dvr' switch setting.


----------



## groovyclam

thanks


----------



## johala_reewi

My glo arrived in time for the weekend. Very nice it is too. Had to use the input button to switch the TV to the RGB scart (it doesn't auto detect Tivo) and program the volume keys. Now I don't need to use the TV remote.    Keys that glow in the dark are very handy too.


----------



## gudlooka

Regarding Samsung UA55D6600 (and presumably any Samsung LED/LCD based on the same engine):

I patiently followed the support.tivo.com instructions for searching for a code "Locating remote control programming codes"
and after about 85 "CHANNEL UP" presses it worked!


----------

